# The Holy Grail



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is one of those purchases at some point in time a real habanos guy must make. Pricy like all hell...but well worth it. And of course you must be VERY CAREFUL when purchasing Cohibas...very careful. These are just epic and will sleep for many years to come. Notice the box markings and also the new Cohiba logo on the box latch.

I present...the Cohiba Esplendidos from 2006!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

For some reason I heard that tune, you know the one where in every movie someone gleams down from the skies with light all around them.. Kinda sounds like "uhhhhhhhhhhh" in a high pitch!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!!! Actually, I have an unopened limited edition glass-top box of those babies. If you want, we can go five for five to see how your plain old regular ones compare to my extra special limted editions. I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very very nice purchase. Congratulations Mario on one hell of a stellar buy!! I wish I had your money, I'd burn mine!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow!! Great pics and excellent description. Truly one of the great cigar buys of all time.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You are the man :dribble:

If I ever make it down there... :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
I'm drowning in my own drool.
VERY nice selection.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

"CRAP"---have you got stock in Microsoft? I know, you were one of the guy's that Bill came to for the loan to start his Business--Right?

GEZZZ_


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

man oh man, that is something I could only wish for. I may have a reason to do something silly like that in the near future, but as to a reason why, shhhh thats secret squirrel. No its not a kid. 

You are going to enjoy waching those babies age arent' you!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those things look incredible.
The wrappers are just beautiful.
I've only had a Cohiba once.
It was 2000 and the thing was beyond plugged.
Brilliant pickup Mario.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Very nice pick-up!!

That's one of the boxes on my short list for an anniversary smoke.

I'm going to buy a special box and put away, smoking 1 a year, on my anniversary, so the box may outlast me!!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> WOW!!! Actually, I have an unopened limited edition glass-top box of those babies. If you want, we can go five for five to see how your plain old regular ones compare to my extra special limted editions. I'm just throwing it out there.


I hate to tell you:

http://www.shortcut-cigars.com/en/content/counterfeit_cigars.htm

Go to the bottom of the page... these are not real... hope you didn't pay too much...

Another non-official, unusual Cohiba-like box. This one is made in Dominican Republic. The seller says:

"These are the RARE Cohiba Limited Edition cigars that have been aged for 5 years. They come in their own humidifed, cedar lined glass top boxes, similar to the Cuban Cohiba Design". (*sic There is no official glass top boxes made by Cohiba in Cuba*). These cigars are very rare in the USA and guaranteed not to last. Cigar lovers have been enjoying these cigars for many many years and they have built a reputation of some of the best cigars around".

OOOOOPPPPSSSS my mistake!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I hate to tell you:
> 
> http://www.shortcut-cigars.com/en/content/counterfeit_cigars.htm
> 
> ...


I think he was joking Jim...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol.....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

PiPe OMG!!!!
how did you get them???

:arghhhh: :dribble: :arghhhh:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

:redface:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> PiPe OMG!!!!
> how did you get them???
> 
> :arghhhh: :dribble: :arghhhh:


The tooth fairy!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn nice!!! and that glass top comment was priceless !!! Specialy with jim "debunking" him !! LOL


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The tooth fairy!


Where can I find this tooth fairy?
hahah dang you PiPs!
:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LoK is gonna meet my tooth fairy soon enough!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Outstanding score! I'm about done with my box of Siglo VI, might have to look at the Espl.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like to second all the previous drooling!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Just how many teeth did you need to put under your pillow to wake up to that in the morning? Killer score Mario!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LoK is gonna meet my tooth fairy soon enough!


can't wait to see that.
lol


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That is absolutely incredible! MP is the frickin' man!! Did I tell you guys that he's adopting me?? It's true...it just has to be!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Now I know what to ask Santa Claus for in a few months!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THAT is the stuff of LEGEND! Nice PiPs, nice... :dribble:

CD


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Just one question... I do not want to rain on anyone's parade, but... where is the Habanos hologram? Also, the plastic wrap style is nothing I have ever seen on a Cuban box. Not to wish you ill, but...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Just one question... I do not want to rain on anyone's parade, but... where is the Habanos hologram? Also, the plastic wrap style is nothing I have ever seen on a Cuban box. Not to wish you ill, but...


I'll elaborate for ya.... All Cohibas ar wrapped with a wax paper....at least the main line. Not sure about the Siglos.

And concerning the HOLOGRAM.... BUYER BEWARE! There should NEVER be a CUBAN hologram on your box and DO NOT listen to any website feeding you that crap. Cuban hologram stickers are only on boxes sold within Cuba.

Habanos uses them so they can scan them at airports. Anyone trying to leave the Country with cigars that do not have the hologram are confiscated. Any websites you see advertising the holograms as a part of authenticity are selling fakes, and any box you could take delivery of in this Country that has the Habanos hologram are fakes.

Now, Spain and the UK and sometimes Germany do add holograms to some boxes, they are not the Cuban hologram but are applied by the Habanos Distributors for that particular country, Altadis for Spain, Hunters & Frankau for the UK, etc.

Hope this helps and hope you didnt get scammed...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

All I'm saying is look at those bands and wrappers and you'd better not question a thing.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> All I'm saying is look at those bands and wrappers and you'd better not question a thing.


you are correct sir....and the most important rule after dealing with habanos for a good amount of time now and speaking with MANY knowledge habano collectors....TRUST YOUR VENDOR. Of course you need to find a legit vendor first and they are far and few...but after that....there is no questioning.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok brother if you ever make it to Texas for our smoke you bring one of those for me and I'll provide some Texas what ever you want!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You got it Frank!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You definately have some picture taking abilities...very well done...I had picked a couple of boxes of the exact same sticks a few years ago and enjoyed them all. youll love those.


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I hate to tell you:
> 
> http://www.shortcut-cigars.com/en/content/counterfeit_cigars.htm
> 
> ...


I was kidding, but I actually do have a glass-top box Esplendidos I bought in Belize before I knew what I was doing. The box remains unopened, but I'd be willing to open it up if PiPs is open to my trade offer.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

TASTY! I have TWO..measly esplendido's...I figure about another year and they should be tasty! Patience SUCKS! 

Congrats on the loot!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

And concerning the HOLOGRAM.... BUYER BEWARE! There should NEVER be a CUBAN hologram on your box and DO NOT listen to any website feeding you that crap. Cuban hologram stickers are only on boxes sold within Cuba. 



Good to know... I have only picked up my boxes on a couple trips to the island or through expats who go there. I have not used any export sources because of all the scam stories I hear.


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

I actually came across some glass top boxes of Fuentes in the DR - and they were for the green label too!!! 

Nice score - I have some Siglo V's inthe 5x5... I'm not going to get 5x5s anymore - for the price I'd rather smoke H. Upmann Tubos! 

these though - nice smoke!


----------

